# Vuvuzela Concerto in B Flat



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't know how many of you are following the world cup this year, but I though this new piece of music would be a great way to celebrate:

http://danielmaier.posterous.com/so-you-can-play-along-at-home#

I really wish the was an App for the Vuvuzela for my iPhone :l


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Stockhausen would have loved it


----------



## Signore (Jun 10, 2010)

Ahah! Very funny xD


----------



## Jules141 (Nov 20, 2009)

It was only so long before this happened:


----------



## Aredee (Jun 24, 2010)

B flat is not my key, but I had a hard time transposing it. Reminds me of John Cage's immortal composition. 4′33".

*"Onion" Headline:

"South African Vuvuzela Philharmonic Angered By Soccer Games Breaking Out During Concerts"

http://schott.blogs.nytimes.com/201...us-vuvuzela/?scp=3&sq=Vuvuzela&st=cse#preview


----------



## bigham45 (Apr 26, 2010)

Not sure if the OP has found this yet, but I figured I'd throw it out there....

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/vuvuzela-2010/id326630627?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D2

I downloaded it today...can't wait till the next USA match!


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

What would the tournament be without them....


----------

